# Better picture of bowl



## Twig Man (Mar 12, 2013)

Tried a resizing service to try an present a better pic of the quilted maple bowl. Hope this is better

[attachment=20496]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep - That looks like the real deal. Awesome work as always John,
Scott


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 13, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Yep - That looks like the real deal. Awesome work as always John,
> Scott


Still looks great to me!:no dice. more please:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 13, 2013)

John, beautiful Bowl- watching you progress with these has been fun.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet! I love the bowls you make! I would like to try it myself, but I already have more hobbies that I can keep up with:sad:, Maybe I can trade you out of one someday


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful John. That thing really shines!


----------

